

East Coast vs. West Coast: The Odio Brothers' Story - danielodio
http://go.DanielOdio.com/WBJ

======
malyk
I moved to SF from Reston, VA (right next to herndon) 2 years ago and the
difference in atmosphere is astounding. I'm still working for my old company
(right on the reston/herndon border), but I've got a serious itch to join the
fray out here.

~~~
danielodio
Which company is it?

~~~
malyk
FGM

